# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته بین معماری- گرافیک-it

## Zahra___

سلام!
من سال دیگه باید انتخاب رشته کنم و واقعا موندم که چیکار کنم!(البته انتخاب رشته دبیرستان)
میخوام اول رشته دانشگاهم رو مشخص کنم که بتونم با توجه به اون برای دبیرستان انتخاب رشته کنم.
من علاقم معماری و it هست.
ولی علاقه اصلی من اینه که بتونم گرافیست بشم(گرافیک کامپیوتری). ولی چون توی نقاشی و خط و اینا خیلی خوب نیستم میترسم که توی هنرستان رشته گرافیک نتونم خیلی خوب باشم. و اینکه نمیدونم توی دانشگاه رشته گرافیک با رایانه رو بیشتر کار میکنن یا نقاشی و اینا رو!
اولویت هام اول گرافیک بعد معماری بعدم it
الان من بین معماری و it و گرافیک موندم!
برای معماری و گرافیک از هنرستانش میترسم چون من نقاشیم خیلی خوب نیست ولی طراحیم خیلی خوبه.
برای it هم میترسم که درساش توی مخم نره!
به نظر شما کدوم رشته بهتره؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## pardis1

مهم نیست الان چی انتخاب کنی ...چون بالاخره انصراف میدی یا بعد از تموم شدن دانشگاهت میای کنکور تجربی میدی ....

ببین با کدوم راحتی دیگه....

----------


## Sonnet

> سلام!
> من سال دیگه باید انتخاب رشته کنم و واقعا موندم که چیکار کنم!(البته انتخاب رشته دبیرستان)
> میخوام اول رشته دانشگاهم رو مشخص کنم که بتونم با توجه به اون برای دبیرستان انتخاب رشته کنم.
> من علاقم معماری و it هست.
> ولی علاقه اصلی من اینه که بتونم گرافیست بشم(گرافیک کامپیوتری). ولی چون توی نقاشی و خط و اینا خیلی خوب نیستم میترسم که توی هنرستان رشته گرافیک نتونم خیلی خوب باشم. و اینکه نمیدونم توی دانشگاه رشته گرافیک با رایانه رو بیشتر کار میکنن یا نقاشی و اینا رو!
> اولویت هام اول گرافیک بعد معماری بعدم it
> الان من بین معماری و it و گرافیک موندم!
> برای معماری و گرافیک از هنرستانش میترسم چون من نقاشیم خیلی خوب نیست ولی طراحیم خیلی خوبه.
> برای it هم میترسم که درساش توی مخم نره!
> ...


گرافیک توی دانشگاه بیشتر کامپیوتری کار میشه. خیلی از بچه های گرافیک نقاشیشون آنچنان خوب نیست و مشکلی هم نیست. اینکه طراحیت خوبه عالیه و مورد نیازه. ولی به هرحال کار اصلی بچه های گرافیک توی دانشگاه, طراحی لوگو و پوستر و بروشور و... با نرم افزاره. و صد البته که برای همه اینا احتیاج به دید هنری و شناخت فرم و رنگ و... , و همینطور اجرای درست و دقیق با کامپیوتر داری. نه که بگی نقاشی بلد بودن نمیخواد, پس دیگه راحته.

و البته و صد البته و هزار البته! که حتی اگه از انتخاب گرافیک هم مطمینی, بازم بهتره دیپلم ریاضی بگیری. چه برسه به الان که بین رشته های مهندسی و گرافیک شک داری. دانشجوهای هنر که دیپلم ریاضی دارن, قوی ترن معمولا. در کنارش طراحیت که خوبه رو قوی تر کن و مطالعات هنری داشته باش. از هنرستانیا چند برابر جلوتر میفتی.


(من دیپلم ریاضی و لیسانس گرافیک دارم)

----------

